

I'm Canadian and I want to found my startup in the USA. What are my options? - mapleleaf333

I&#x27;ve lived in the US for the last 6 years. My life, friends, and relationship are here in the USA. I am a software developer in San Francisco and I want to start a company. I can&#x27;t abandon my life here so how can I achieve my dream and start a company in San Francisco?<p>Can I found a company with an American? Is it possible to start the business in Canada and live in the US?<p>I appreciate any help or advice you can provide. 
======
jrn
I think canada's an alright jurisdiction. fundica.com usefull for grants and
vc. Alberta has the 10% flat income tax, corporate tax at 20%. Not a lawyer.
Just check the govs websites, on registering a business. The feds have an
accelerator program in the valley
[http://www.tradecommissioner.gc.ca/eng/document.jsp?did=1323...](http://www.tradecommissioner.gc.ca/eng/document.jsp?did=132376)
I just don't know what residency requirements, etc, maybe pop in the
tradecommissioners office.

